# Arthroscopic removal of patella spur



## Tanya.DeSimone (Mar 30, 2010)

My ortho performed a knee arthroscopy with a medial plica excision, removal of a medial patella bone spur and chondroplasty of the patella.

I have 29875 and 29877.

Would the excision of the spur be seperately billable or included in the chondroplasty?

Thank you for your help.
-Tanya


----------

